

Years of caste system in India restrict genetic variablity - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327274.500-years-of-caste-system-belie-indians-shared-ancestry.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=genetics

======
biohacker42
Reminds me of the Ashkenazi. It's amazing how far humans will take the us vs
them meme.

~~~
prat
That's true. I also think that differences are natural and so is the
propensity for like-featured (race/religion etc) people to stick together. But
again natural is not necessarily good. But as I write that, I wonder how the
global culture (universities, workplace etc.) has helped people to
intermingle. Now who is to say that creation of this global culture is not
natural. I think it is. What's man made is natural too. So I take back what I
said about natural not being good - natural today is different and better than
natural yesterday.

------
prat
Original Nature article
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v461/n7263/full/nature0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v461/n7263/full/nature08365.html)

